# Door frame



## GrahamIreland (11 Jun 2020)

Hello, Im doing a door about 90cm tall, for a boat.
As someone recommended inhere I should do mortice and tenon, but there are angles in the corner which Im unsure about. Is mortice and tenon the only way togo about it?

Graham

see pic attached.


----------



## That would work (11 Jun 2020)

It would be normal to use a bridle joint between the short angled rail and the long ones...Otherwise known as an open mortise and tenon.
Make the tenons on the short (angled) piece. It would help to set it out full size first on a piece of hardboard etc.


----------

